# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  K có ai nói gì về wordpress thế nhỉ?

## huong121

Có ai cùng ngâm cứu về WP không?

Hôm này bỗng cái dòng add_action('init', 'registerTaxonomies', 0); bỗng dưng không chạy đc.




```
add_action('init', 'registerTaxonomies', 0);

function registerTaxonomies(){

register_post_type(....);

register_taxonomy(....)

}
```

--------------
vvThog - 0984.796.763
W: chongiatot.com - today24h.com

----------

